# Anyone here with sims?



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi girls, am new on here. Currently doing medicated cycles, starting ivf in feb. Thinking of moving clinics to Lister, London as Ive heard so much about it... dont know. Am currently with sims. Any feedback on ivf here? x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi ther

quick reply as im dashing on  

i was with sims 3 years ago with whom i had ICSI with,i would highly recommend them and if i could afford another full cycle myself,i would be opting with this clinic,unfortunatley tho i miscarried at 8wks but even still,i acheived a step closer to being a mummy than what i did with another clinic i attended!!

anyway,best of luck to ya!!xxx


----------



## Abeauty (Aug 16, 2011)

hi ther

I had a few treatments with sims and i would highly recommend them. I dealt with three other ivf clinics and have to say sims are the best by far in Ireland. 
best of luck to you! xxx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi

I have did an iui, an ivf , and an fet with sims. The last one resulting in an bfp! They seem to be quite aggressive in their treatment ( a good thing in my book) , after by bfn they suggested immune testing plus amongst other things which a lot of clinics don't seem to suggest until 3 failed cycles or more. I work in Dublin so and appointments could be scheduled for before work and lunch time. 

On the down side there seems to be costs not included in the overall price , an odd test here and there that seems to add up. You also need to ask questions with regard to medication i.e what pill does what or nobody explains it. The nurses are all very nice and will always call you back on any questions that you may have. Doctors are open to suggestion if you have heard of any new treatment elsewhere. 


Hope this helps. 
Boggler


----------



## Polkablot (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello

I'm new on here too.  We are just starting our 1st IVF cycle with SIMS next week.  Like most of the feedback already given, I've found them to be very progressive and aggressive, in a positive way!  Its really up to you to get the detail from them as they tend to skim over it.  I suppose I would too if I did it day in day out.  For instance, I got my cycle schedule i.e. dates etc, but no appointment times - so had to phone them up to organise that! Lots of tests, bloods etc - which all add up in terms of costs.  But at least all the preparatory work is done, so no surprises (I hope!).  The nurses in particular are very helpful and if you have any query at all they will do their best to answer it.  Hopefully all will go well with this cycle and I'll have nothing but praise for SIMS!


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

I was with sims for my 6th fresh cycle and the frozen cylcle that came after.  I thought they were excellent very thorough and aggressive and willing to try things such as intralipids etc.  Unfortunately neither cycle worked and Dr W**** initially was trying to persuade us to call it a day.  Towards the end of the consultation he mentioned the Lister and I remember his words were 'they seem to be able to get success out of ladies with repeated failures'  So we gave the Lister a go and they weren't optimistic, chances were slim given 6 failures etc and to maybe think of other options.  They suggested genetic testing on both of us and off we went to have that done.  Everything came back fine and we said we wanted to do one final cycle.  Lo and behold our eighth cycle worked and we now have a lovely healthy baby as well as a bigger one from cycle 2 at Origin. We are so lucky and I can't recommend the Lister highly enough.  Dr in Lister advised us not to have tx in Lister but to have another one in Sims.  We didn't and I don't know what they do but they have the magic touch!  Give me a shout if you want further info on either clinic.

All the very best,

Leah


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, 

I just wanted to add that the after care in sims is really super. In that when you get your bfp they are very patient with all the drama and have no problem offering additional scans for your peace of mind. This I guess is a an add on that you won't get from most clinics?

Boggler


----------



## Wanderly (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi maybenow, 

I am with sims and like the others find them very progressive. I have had two bfp's with them sadly both were m/c's. I was with another clinic in Dublin for a fresh ivf with two fet's no resulting bfp's! Though the other clinic was full of very nice staff it just didn't push the boat out trying different things. 

I.m due to start again end of jan beg of feb with sims and I'm pleased I'm with them! Hope that helps and the very best of luck to you xx


----------

